# Auditing Resident documentation



## sharynwolfe (Oct 2, 2012)

When auditing a physicians hospital note, I know that you can include the residents documentation if the physician makes reference to the residents documentation. My question is does the physician have to specifically say "I have reviewed the residents findings and agree to the assesment" or is it acceptable for the physician to make his own notes and then sign the bottom of the entire note with "authenticatd and editd by his/her signature and date"? Thank you.


----------



## Annette (Oct 9, 2012)

*Med Claims Processing PUB 100-4 Chpt 12*

See the publication above as it lists appropriate statements that can be made. From your description, this probably is not enough.


----------



## sharynwolfe (Oct 9, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much Annette! I do believe you are correct, there is not enough to support using the resident note - huge help I appreciate it.


----------

